# was ist ein Mintai für eine Fischart?



## griech (27. April 2012)

habe gerade ein Rätsel. Meine Frau spricht vom Fisch mit dem Namen Mintai, ein Massen-Billigfisch im ehemaligen Ostblock.
Habe noch nie davon gehört.
Vermute eine Art Wittling/ Pollack.
Hier sind nähere Infos:
http://fishindex.blogspot.de/2009/02/alaskan-pollock-theragra-chalcogramma.html

Ist euch dieser Alaska Pollack auch bekannt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2012)

*AW: was ist ein Mintai für eine Fischart?*



griech schrieb:


> habe gerade ein Rätsel. Meine Frau spricht vom Fisch mit dem Namen Mintai, ein Massen-Billigfisch im ehemaligen Ostblock.
> Habe noch nie davon gehört.
> Vermute eine Art Wittling/ Pollack.
> Hier sind nähere Infos:
> ...


 

Schau mal bei* Fishbase.Com*
Dort gibt es weitere Infos.:m


----------



## fordfan1 (28. April 2012)

*AW: was ist ein Mintai für eine Fischart?*

Stinknormaler Pazifischer Pollack,oder auch "Alaska-Seelachs" #h


----------

